# 1977 Chrome Schwinn Super Le Tour 12.2



## Schwinn499

Just finished up this one earlier this evening and went for a few miles on it, rides wonderful. Very smooth! She sure is a beauty. Gotta break the brooks B15 in a bit and get it dialed in to fit me and ill be on it quite often.


----------



## schwinnman67

Nice!!

It came out great!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Very cool!  Hard to beat a chrome bike for looks!


----------



## DWOZ17

I think it looks sensational!


----------



## Eric Amlie

I've always liked the looks of the white decals on the chromed frame.

I've had one of these on my want list for quite a few years but haven't found one yet. I do have a chromed Voyageur 11.8 though.

Nice score Cody!


----------



## GTs58

Very classy ride there young man. Did yall get a pay raise?   It is without a doubt a beauty.


----------



## Metacortex

That bike is beautiful! I love those cool Schwinn alloy shortie fenders and the black lever covers, they look especially cool on a chrome bike.


----------



## Schwinn499

GTs58 said:


> Very classy ride there young man. Did yall get a pay raise?   It is without a doubt a beauty.




Thanks everyone! 

No raises for me, still scraping the bottom of the barrel, but I manange....overworked and underpaid...thats the American way!...and who you calling young man, ya old dog ?! 

I too like the decals on this one...im not a fan of the red decals/cable housings on the chrome Voyageur 11.8s, but I dont mind it on the black ones..id actually like to find one of those one day...im kinda liking the "Schwinn Approved" line of bikes more and more now....just another evolution of my collection I suppose...


----------



## Sigh1961

> This listing is for one Schwinn Super LeTour II with a 23" men's frame in excellent original condition. The Chicago Frame is an X-tra-Lite torch brazed lug frame in 18 gauge 1020 carbon steel. Handlebar is a SR alloy Randonneur with Weinmann 605 side-pull brakes. The rims are Weinmann A-125 light alloy 27 x 1.25 with Japanese made Schwinn Super-Record 1.125" gumwall tires. Front and rear hubs are small diameter, quick release from Shimano (rear) and Mailland (front). The saddle is a Selle Royale contour on an alloy La Prada post. All of the shifting gear is Shimano Altus LT Deluxe (self centering) with alloy downtube shifters and a Sugino Super Maxy alloy Crankset mounted to a chrome-moly spindle. Schwinn's goal was to create a 28 pound, world-class sweetheart with some of the best components available. They really rocked it out.







I'm looking at this one. Trying to get the serial from the seller.


----------



## Schwinn499

Sigh1961 said:


> I'm looking at this one. Trying to get the serial from the seller.



That is a Super Le Tour. (Sans the12.2 part) Off the top of my head I wanna say thats an 81. They made a white one with red decals and cable housings, id be all over one of those in my size.


----------



## Schwinn499

Bingo.


----------



## Sigh1961

He has it listed for $125.  I'm going to see if he will take $100.  What is the chrome thing just under the seat on the down tube? is that part of a bracket for a tire pump?


----------



## Schwinn499

Sigh1961 said:


> What is the chrome thing just under the seat on the down tube? is that part of a bracket for a tire pump?




Looks like it to me.


----------



## Metacortex

If the seller is right about the brakes I think it's an '80, Chicago built frame:


----------



## Dale Alan

Sigh1961 said:


> He has it listed for $125.  I'm going to see if he will take $100.  What is the chrome thing just under the seat on the down tube? is that part of a bracket for a tire pump?



Yes,It is a pump bracket . I would snag that bike for full asking price with no hesitation . That bike will really look nice after the spa treatment,actually looks beautiful as it sets.


----------



## Schwinn499

Metacortex said:


> If the seller is right about the brakes I think it's an '80, Chicago built frame:



Your right...I thought this was an 81 only model for some reason.


----------



## Dale Alan

Really digging Schwinn499's chrome bike,now that is a beauty.


----------



## Schwinn499

She sleeps inside


----------



## Sigh1961

I just have to get Schwinn499 to tell some of his secrets so I can get it looking as good as his bikes always do.


----------



## Sigh1961

The seller has agreed to let me have the black Super LeTour for $100.00.  Going to drive down and pick it up Saturday.  Cody, do you see anything in the pic that would make you hesitate at all?  It's a 90 mile drive to go pick it up, and I don't want to get there and find it is missing something important.  It looks sweet to me, but my eyes haven't looked at as many Schwinns as yours have.  Also, I am really digging the look of those small fenders that you put on the 12.2. It doesn't list them as an accessory in the catalog, but I am thinking I am going to have to add them to the black one. What should I put into eBay to locate those?


----------



## Schwinn499

Sigh1961 said:


> The seller has agreed to let me have the black Super LeTour for $100.00.  Going to drive down and pick it up Saturday.  Cody, do you see anything in the pic that would make you hesitate at all?  It's a 90 mile drive to go pick it up, and I don't want to get there and find it is missing something important.  It looks sweet to me, but my eyes haven't looked at as many Schwinns as yours have.  Also, I am really digging the look of those small fenders that you put on the 12.2. It doesn't list them as an accessory in the catalog, but I am thinking I am going to have to add them to the black one. What should I put into eBay to locate those?




Looks pretty complete to me. Those fenders are one of the only accessories I like on my road bikes. They are pretty hard to come by. They are called shorty fenders or mud guards, they come in chrome steel (im not a big fan of these), stainless, and aluminum. Ive got maybe 6 or 7 sets that ive found over the past 10 years or so.


----------



## momo608

Yeah the Asian invasion bikes are pretty nice but I use the made in Chicago thing as a limiter on collecting, besides I like the nostalgia connected with that. 

I've been looking at this very low mile 81 Traveler near me for the past few days that can probably be had for $100. Nice color, nice everything, very tempting.


----------



## Sigh1961

Schwinn499 said:


> Looks pretty complete to me. Those fenders are one of the only accessories I like on my road bikes. They are pretty hard to come by. They are called shorty fenders or mud guards, they come in chrome steel (im not a big fan of these), stainless, and aluminum. Ive got maybe 6 or 7 sets that ive found over the past 10 years or so.




do these look like they might fit?


----------



## Sigh1961

I have my eye on this one.



Any guess as to what year this is? Looks like mid 70's to me.


----------



## Schwinn499

Sigh1961 said:


> I have my eye on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Any guess as to what year this is? Looks like mid 70's to me.



My guess is 75. Looks pretty clean.


----------



## Sigh1961

Holy crap, I think I am infected. I have the bug.  I have 4 bikes in the garage, and I am looking on craigslist for more!  Is there some sort of vaccination I can get?  I spent my entire evening last night tearing down the old ladies Breeze I picked up last weekend, labeling and bagging screws and bolts.  Someone call me a doctor.


----------

